# Dan's rehab



## sftwrngnr (Sep 28, 2005)

Sigh...
It may be a little known fact, but Harleys do not make particularly good dirt bikes if they aren't modified heavily.  In my case, my HOG, myself, and a patch of dirt in the median came to an abrupt and violent meeting as a result of a poor judgement call on my part.  Net result is the HOG is basically ~OK~.  I have to replace the gas tank, front fender, and air cleaner cover.  I'm about the same... broken ankle, deeply bruised knees and minor road rash.

I suspect strongly that it will take me a linear year to actually get to the point of being able to squat over 600 again, and right now I can't even consider that, as my leg is presently in a cam-walker boot and will be so for 6 more weeks.  I have an appointment with the ortho on the 3rd.  Next week, I'm going to start doing upper body; legs are clearly out until December.

On the good news front, I hired a nutritionist last month, had a body fat analysis done, and by following her eating plan, I'm now down to 225 lbs; my bf% is 24% (down from 28% when I started).  My goal is to get down to around 190 and then bulk up from there.

Any help/comments from anyone who's "been there, done that" would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Triple Threat (Sep 29, 2005)

Sorry to hear about the accident.  I haven't "been there, done that" so I can't offer any help, but I will extend my wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 29, 2005)

Thanks so much Captain.  I expect the most frustrating thing will be to "take it easy" on legs when I'm healed.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Sep 29, 2005)

*Rehab plan...*

So... for the next six to eight weeks, I can do no legs, so I've got to have some sort of plan.  Meeting with the Ortho is on the 3rd, and I plan on hitting the gym on the 4th.  Initial plan is focused on upper body only.

*Monday - Chest, lats, upper back* 
Flat Bench
Decline Bench
Lat pull downs
Seated cable rows
Abs

*Tuesday - Cardio*
UBE - 20 mins
Abs

*Wednesday - Beach Muscle*
Preacher Curls
Seated dumbbell curls
Kickbacks (Triceps)
Skull Crushers
Abs

*Thursday - Cardio*
UBE - 20 mins
Abs

*Friday - Chest, Lats, Upper back*
Flat Bench
Decline Bench
Lat pull downs
Seated cable rows
Abs

So, thats the plan for right now.


----------



## sftwrngnr (Oct 3, 2005)

Dr. appointment today,
And I'm hopeful that there won't be any issues with my ankle.  I still have some pain, but I can actually walk again.  For "safety's sake," I am continuing to crutch around and wear the handy dandy Cam-Walker boot.

My hope is that I can hit the gym tomorrow.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 6, 2005)

So what did the doc say?


----------

